# Wanting to buy



## ivayron (Jun 18, 2012)

We are looking to buy around 200 points into DVC.  Wondering a few things.  We want to stay annually at the Grand Californian at the end of January or mid November (pre Thanksgiving).  Should we try to buy there?  There seems to be very few on the resale market and some are $100/point.  Also, we already own HGVC - are we better off to convert points somehow - if so what is best exchange.  THANK YOU!!


----------



## slum808 (Jun 18, 2012)

It all depends on how much flexible you can be with your dates. If you only have a small travel window, I would suggest you buy at VGC. Many have had success booking VGC at exactly the 7 month window, but with only 48 two bedroom lock-offs you'll you taking your chances. Because we're tied to school schedules and would be really disapointed in not geting a specific week, I decided it was worth the extra money to buy VGC. There aren't to many listings, but if you let a broker know what you're looking for they can call you when something comes in.

I wouldn't plan on using your HGVC to exchange into VGC. A few have exchanged in but there are very few deposits. Those who have had sucess basically list the whole year on their search and take what they can get.


----------



## chalee94 (Jun 18, 2012)

ivayron said:


> There seems to be very few on the resale market and some are $100/point.



yep, you know how supply and demand work, right?  here are some numbers from the supply side for other DVC resorts:



> BWV - 383 Units / 532 Max. Available Rooms
> 
> BCV - 208 Units / 282 Max. Available Rooms
> 
> ...





ivayron said:


> Should we try to buy there?



if you can book 10-11 months in advance, owning at the VGC is the best way to guarantee a stay at the VGC.

there are alternatives that might work...trading in through RCI or owning at SSR and trying to book at the 7 month window.  but as the other poster said, you need to be extremely flexible due to the popularity and relatively tiny size of the resort.  

so yeah, i think owning there is a good idea...

direct price per dvcnews.com is $130 per pt (if they have any).  also, it sounds like you would ideally prefer a sept/oct use year.


----------



## ivayron (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## dvcbwv (Jun 23, 2012)

BTW, there is nothing available at Grand Californian for pre-Thanksgiving this year.  We are members and have been checking daily.  There may be one-two days here and there but not a week.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 25, 2012)

I looked at the 7 month window for Thanksgiving, Xmas and NYE and 2br's at VGC were available for the full week. 

Had no problem getting a 2br for election day weekend at VGC, but then I booked right at 8am when my window opened. Already had my FF mile tickets booked so I was going.

We've been owners since 2006 and always gotten my 1st choice when booking. Certain times of year/resort/villa size I use my 11 month window. Grand Villas at SSR for Thanksgiving week, Beach Cottages at Vero Beach for Easter. Other times I use my 7 month window, have booked 2brs at VGC/BW view at BW/BCV/VWL/BLT-MK view.


----------



## vacationdoc (Jun 25, 2012)

*Have you considered renting from a DVC owner?*

I use all my VGC points every year so do not have extras to rent but
I see VGC points for rent on the mouseowners.com board for 11-13$ per point. That would give you an 11 month booking advantage if you knew your dates that far ahead. This is what is available today for the 7 month booking window with any DVC points:


Select Your Resort
Current Search
Resort and Room Type
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa, Deluxe Studio Travel Dates January 19, 2013 - January 31, 2013 
Travel Party 2 Adult(s) 
Change Your Search
The Resort you selected is only partially available for the dates you selected. You can book any of the available dates or, if you are 8 or more days from your arrival date and have not exceeded the allowable number of waitlist requests, you can waitlist the entire period.
Your Resort Offer

View Resort Details
Location:
Disneyland® Resort
Transportation:
Accessible by walking paths
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa
Deluxe Studio
Discover the timeless sophistication, unique decorative arts and warm, inviting interiors of this Southern California original.
Sleeps 4
1 queen-size bed & 1 queen-size sleeper sofa
Kitchenette
Full bath
Availability ( 9 of 12 Nights Available )

Waitlist This Entire Stay: Jan 19, 2013 - Jan 31, 2013 (219 Vacation Points)
Date	Sat
Jan 19	Sun
Jan 20	Mon
Jan 21	Tue
Jan 22	Wed
Jan 23	Thu
Jan 24	Fri
Jan 25
Vacation Points	22	17	17	17	17	17	22
Date	Sat
Jan 26	Sun
Jan 27	Mon
Jan 28	Tue
Jan 29	Wed
Jan 30
Vacation Points	22	17	17	17	17
Book These Available Nights: Jan 22, 2013 to Jan 30, 2013   (163 Vacation Points)
Alternate Resort Offers

View Resort Details
Location:
Disneyland® Resort
Transportation:
Accessible by walking paths
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa
1 Bedroom Villa
Discover the timeless sophistication, unique decorative arts and warm, inviting interiors of this Southern California original.
Sleeps 5
1 king-size bed, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa & 1 pull-down bed
Full kitchen
Washer/dryer
2 full bathrooms, including master with whirlpool tub
Availability ( 10 of 12 Nights Available )

Waitlist This Entire Stay: Jan 19, 2013 - Jan 31, 2013 (399 Vacation Points)
Date	Sat
Jan 19	Sun
Jan 20	Mon
Jan 21	Tue
Jan 22	Wed
Jan 23	Thu
Jan 24	Fri
Jan 25
Vacation Points	40	31	31	31	31	31	40
Date	Sat
Jan 26	Sun
Jan 27	Mon
Jan 28	Tue
Jan 29	Wed
Jan 30
Vacation Points	40	31	31	31	31
Book These Available Nights: Jan 21, 2013 to Jan 30, 2013   (328 Vacation Points)

View Resort Details
Location:
Disneyland® Resort
Transportation:
Accessible by walking paths
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa
2 Bedroom Villa
Discover the timeless sophistication, unique decorative arts and warm, inviting interiors of this Southern California original.
Sleeps 9
1 king-size bed, 2 queen-size beds, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa & 1 pull-down bed
Full kitchen
Washer/dryer
3 bathrooms, including master with whirlpool tub
Availability ( 10 of 12 Nights Available )

Waitlist This Entire Stay: Jan 19, 2013 - Jan 31, 2013 (582 Vacation Points)
Date	Sat
Jan 19	Sun
Jan 20	Mon
Jan 21	Tue
Jan 22	Wed
Jan 23	Thu
Jan 24	Fri
Jan 25
Vacation Points	56	46	46	46	46	46	56
Date	Sat
Jan 26	Sun
Jan 27	Mon
Jan 28	Tue
Jan 29	Wed
Jan 30
Vacation Points	56	46	46	46	46
Book These Available Nights: Jan 21, 2013 to Jan 30, 2013   (480 Vacation Points)

View Resort Details
Location:
Disneyland® Resort
Transportation:
Accessible by walking paths
The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa
2 Bedroom Lock-Off Villa
Discover the timeless sophistication, unique decorative arts and warm, inviting interiors of this Southern California original.
Sleeps 9
1 king-size bed, 1 queen-size bed, 2 queen-size sleeper sofas & 1 pull-down bed
Full kitchen
Washer/dryer
3 bathrooms, including master with whirlpool tub
Availability ( 9 of 12 Nights Available )

Waitlist This Entire Stay: Jan 19, 2013 - Jan 31, 2013 (582 Vacation Points)
Date	Sat
Jan 19	Sun
Jan 20	Mon
Jan 21	Tue
Jan 22	Wed
Jan 23	Thu
Jan 24	Fri
Jan 25
Vacation Points	56	46	46	46	46	46	56
Date	Sat
Jan 26	Sun
Jan 27	Mon
Jan 28	Tue
Jan 29	Wed
Jan 30
Vacation Points	56	46	46	46	46


----------

